# Mesothelioma



## debbie in seattle (Dec 10, 2017)

Anyone who was in the Navy and has been diagnosed with Mesothelioma?   In July he was diagnosed and we’re still reeling from the diagnosis.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 10, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear that Debbie. 
Do seek help from the Navy to ensure that your husband receives all necessary treatment and equipment for his comfort and well being.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks everyone.   We’ve done research, sadly, there’s nothing to be done for him.   He’s currently receiving chemo in the hopes of ‘extending his life’, that’s all that can be done.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2017)

Sorry Debbie, can't imagine what you two are going through.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm sorry too. This is a tough time for you, Debbie.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 11, 2017)

Debbie, I am so sorry.  I thought earlier you said there was a possibility that surgery might help.  I guess I misunderstood.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 11, 2017)

I am so sorry Debbie.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 12, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> Debbie, I am so sorry.  I thought earlier you said there was a possibility that surgery might help.  I guess I misunderstood.



butterfly-
yes, my husband checked it out, they were going to take his entire left lung, but the largest tumor is growing into his lung, prior, they were in his plura.   I was against the surgery to begin with, but it is his body, his life.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 16, 2017)

Debbie, I'm sure you've already started into this process, but I can't advise you strongly enough to find a good mesothelioma support group and hang onto them for dear life. You may have to try several groups before you find one that works for you, but these are the people who know what you're going through more than anyone else possibly can.

My neighbor's ex has had mesothelioma for years. Somehow he keeps on ticking, but their adult children are all in support groups. It's made a big difference in their lives.

I wish you the best, and many hugs.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 16, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> Debbie, I'm sure you've already started into this process, but I can't advise you strongly enough to find a good mesothelioma support group and hang onto them for dear life. You may have to try several groups before you find one that works for you, but these are the people who know what you're going through more than anyone else possibly can.
> 
> My neighbor's ex has had mesothelioma for years. Somehow he keeps on ticking, but their adult children are all in support groups. It's made a big difference in their lives.
> 
> I wish you the best, and many hugs.




Thanks!    Yes, I’m looking for forums.   I’m getting tired of talking about it, but it’s an all consuming part of my life.   
One thing that I’ve noticed is I want to punch people when they talk about their activities, trips and fun things in their lives while my fun thing in my life is seeing my husband eat a full sandwich, not just half.   I know folks don’t realize how it effects me, but still.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 16, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> Thanks!    Yes, I’m looking for forums.   I’m getting tired of talking about it, but it’s an all consuming part of my life.
> One thing that I’ve noticed is I want to punch people when they talk about their activities, trips and fun things in their lives while my fun thing in my life is seeing my husband eat a full sandwich, not just half.   I know folks don’t realize how it effects me, but still.



It's been my experience that talking things out in groups of like-minded people is a good way to get past some of the anger. It's totally understandable that you would be angry because you've been given a crushing blow, but you don't want to go around screaming at people for living normal lives. It might feel great at the time but it's pretty much counter-productive.

This looks like a good resource for finding a group.

https://www.mesotheliomaguide.com/community/support/


----------

